# Wow!!!!



## FearlessFreep (Apr 21, 2007)

Who says a kick to the head can't be effective


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well like I did not see that coming. Crocop what happened did he take a page from your book of kicks. Man that was a kick to the head.


----------



## Karambit (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't believe what I just saw! I'm sure Crocop seen the kick coming and he didn't even put up a guard.Maybe he was phased from the striking he took on the ground.
 If it wasn't for the way his leg was buckled underneath him, I'd think it was definitely fixed :idunno:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 21, 2007)

It looked like Cro Cop flinched at the last moment

Man he was out befor he hit the canvas


----------



## Bujingodai (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm hearing mutters of him returning to special forces. That was devastating. Must say good for Gonzaga, I counted him out for that one. He used Mirkos move, Crocop was expecting a body kick dropped his hand and got it to the head.

Jeez that ankle looked sick. But he walked out on his own so who knows maybe he is just flexbile. No doubts some chiro work for him in the near future though

On a positive side Bisping was great!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 22, 2007)

_It looked like Cro Cop flinched at the last moment_

Looked to me like he put his hands down to block but wasn't expecting the kick to come that high


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> Looked to me like he put his hands down to block but wasn't expecting the kick to come that high


 
That's the way it looked to me too. Looked like he dropped his hands to protect against a shot to the body and didn't expect to get cracked up side the head.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 22, 2007)

He looked really off the whole fight...  For a second there it looked like he had no idea how to fight a south paw... of course he was the south paw


----------



## Stillelman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just a little question.  Mirko, by all accounts, is a badass.  Do you think that one of the UFC guys handing him a good beating (even before the KO) will get a little respect from the Pride faithful?

All you hear is how Pride has the better fighters, and they would destroy the UFC fighters.  I am not taking anything away from Pride, because I was skeptic too, but does this give a little validation to UFC?  What if Chuck destroys Rampage?  What if Fedor was was beat?


----------



## Dronak (Apr 23, 2007)

green meanie said:


> That's the way it looked to me too. Looked like he dropped his hands to protect against a shot to the body and didn't expect to get cracked up side the head.



Me, three.    I thought he was trying to block a body kick, and didn't expect the high kick, so it went right over his hands.  That was one heck of a shot.  It looked to me like he was knocked out instantly, especially with the way his body just collapsed under him as he fell.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

Stillelman said:


> Just a little question. Mirko, by all accounts, is a badass. Do you think that one of the UFC guys handing him a good beating (even before the KO) will get a little respect from the Pride faithful?
> 
> All you hear is how Pride has the better fighters, and they would destroy the UFC fighters. I am not taking anything away from Pride, because I was skeptic too, but does this give a little validation to UFC? What if Chuck destroys Rampage? What if Fedor was was beat?


 
Well I think if nothing else that the Pride fighter's had better realize that they are not going to have anything given to them in the UFC.


----------



## Odin (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm shocked about Mirko's performance but then i dont think gonzaga did anything wrong that could warrant Mirko capitalizing.....apart from Gonzaga's left hand be way to low.....it was an interesting fight but i will say gonzaga did look very impressive and knocking out Mirko in his first fight for UFC means this guy will be a star.


----------

